# NetBeans erstes Programm



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Bei dem Code:

```
public class Berechnung {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int i;
        i = 2 + 3;
        System.out.println(i);
    }
}
```
Bekomme ich diese Meldung:

```
<No main classes found>
```
NetBeans 7.0


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2011)

auch nicht unfrech direkt im Anschluss an Thema
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/117568-java-entwicklungsumgebung.html

Titel ändern und verschieben darf man auch, aber gut, es wurde dir ja nahegelegt der Code wäre falsch,
dem ist nicht (mehr) so, dieser Code funktioniert, alles andere hängt von der Funktionsweise der IDE ab (kenne ich nicht)

du kannst 'netbeans erste schritte' in eine Suchmaschine eintippen und bekommst dann diverse Tutorials, mit Bildern und sogar Videos


----------



## Asgar13 (4. Mai 2011)

Habe was dazu gefunden, probier das mal:

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/86305-netbeans-6-5-no-main-classes-found.html

Sonst versuch mal die mainzeile mit dieser zu ersetzen.

```
public static void main(String args[])
```


Sorry, hatte beim letzten Code 
Zeile 1: public
Zeile 2: static
vergessen.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Entschuldigung das ich etwas unfreundlich am Anfang war, war nur sauer das das alles nicht funktioniert, was es im übrigen immer noch nicht tut. Hoffentlich vergebt ihr mir noch einmal 
Edit: Ich hab nun noch einmal eine neues Projekt aufgemacht, nun kommt die Meldung:

```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javaapplication5/JavaApplication5
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javaapplication5.JavaApplication5
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
Could not find the main class: javaapplication5.JavaApplication5.  Program will exit.
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 1 second)
```
Bei dem Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
public class Berechnung {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int i;
        i = 3 + 4;
        System.out.println(i);
    }
}
```
Und ich hab ein Buch vorliegen, das verschweigt die ganze Problematik anscheinend ( "Grundkurs Programmieren in Java", 5. Auflage im Hanser-Verlag erschienen 2010 ). Findet ihr es schlauer zuerst mit C++ anzufangen? Ich hab mir nämlich vorgenommen, Python, C++ und Java etwas zu lernen, inzwischen hat mich die Programmierlust wieder gefesselt


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

Schon vergeben...

Kannst du sowas wie ein "Project clean" machen oder ähnliches?
Benutze Eclipse, hab keine Ahnung von Netbeans


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade mein Netbeans nicht parat, aber das sollte über die Projekteinstellungen einstellbar sein.
Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt -> _Eigenschaften_ und dann unter _Ausführen_ glaube ich, muss die main-class unter _Hauptklasse_ angegeben sein.
Normalerweise macht das die IDE automatisch beim Erstellen des Projektes. Ich denke, du hast eine Klasse gelöscht und eine andere neu erstellt und somit kennt Netbeans die main-class nicht mehr.


----------



## XHelp (4. Mai 2011)

Die Datei sollte auch Berechnung.java heißen (auch k.A. wie in NetBeans das ist), vllt ist ja da das Problem.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Ich würde ja auch Eclipse benutzen, blos welche? Hab zwar im letzten, geschlossenen, Thread schon gefragt aber da ist mir das nicht ganz klar geworden. Vielleicht wurde das Buch noch mit einer älteren Java-Version geschrieben ( geschrieben wird von einer 6.0-Version, ist das die aktuellste )?
Wenn ich jetzt noch den Ausführen-Button finden würde, ist alles auf Englisch.
Edit: Auch wenn ich das Projekt "Berchnung.java" nenne, kommt der gleiche Fehler.


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

Du solltest die Javadatei "Berechnung.java" nennen, denn die Klasse darin heisst ja "Berechnung"


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ein neues Projekt aufgemacht unter dem Namen "Berechnung.java". Was soll ich noch tun????:L
Ich peil das gar nicht, bei Python war das einfacher.
Bei dem Code nun kommt die gleiche Meldung:

```
public class Berechnung.java {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int i;
        i = 3 + 4;
        System.out.println(i);
    }
}
```


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, du solltest die Javadatei "Berechnung.java" nenn, wenn die Klasse "Berechung" heisst.
Der Projektname ist egal.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich "Save as" drücke, steht da:
BerechnungJava.java. Passt das so?
Edit: Ich hab es jetzt als Berechnung.java gespeichert, allerdings erscheint immer noch die gleiche Meldung. Ich glaub es ist Zeit, sich nach einer anderen Entwicklungsumgebung um zu schauen, welche Eclipse-Version könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich habe Windows 7 64-Bit, falls das was zur Sache tut.


----------



## XHelp (4. Mai 2011)

Nein, deine Datei heißt anscheinend BerechnungJava.java und nicht Berechnung.java.
Du wirst durch wildes draufklicken nichts erreichen. Nimm dir die Zeit und ließt ein paar Grundlagen (oder guck NetBeans-Videos bei youtube)


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

NEIN

Nix passt.


```
public class Berechnung.java
```
Was soll das?
Im ersten post hast du es richtig, warum machst du es jetzt wieder falsch?


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

So hier der Code:

```
public class Berechnung {
    public static void main (String[] args) {
        int i;
        i = 3 + 4;
        System.out.println(i);
    }
}
```
Das Programm heißt jetzt:

```
Berechnung.java
```
Nun diese Fehlermeldung (NetBean hat irgendwie viele auf Lager  ): 
	
	
	
	





```
run:
java.lang.VerifyError: (class: übung_1/Übung_1, method: <init> signature: ()V) Constructor must call super() or this()
Could not find the main class: übung_1.Übung_1.  Program will exit.
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)
```


----------



## XHelp (4. Mai 2011)

> übung_1/Übung_1


Scheint noch die alte Konfiguration zu sein.
Lösch einfach ALLES und fang neu an und bei jedem Schritt überlegen was du machst.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Ok. Ich hab nun ein neues Projekt aufgemacht:
Name des Projekts: Berechnung
Datei-Name: Berechnung.java
Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
public class Berechnung {
    public static void main(String[] args){
        int i;
        i = 3+4;
        System.out.println(i);
    }
}
```
Fehlermeldung: 
	
	
	
	





```
run:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: berechnung/Berechnung
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: berechnung.Berechnung
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
Could not find the main class: berechnung.Berechnung.  Program will exit.
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)
```

Also mir persönlich reichts, ich weis nicht wie es euch geht 
Aber ich will jetzt Eclipse. Schickt mir bitte einer einen guten Link wo ich das aktuellste herbekomme.


----------



## XHelp (4. Mai 2011)

Let me google that for you :bahnhof:
aber das wird dein Problem nicht lösen


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

Eclipse findest du bei eclipse.org
Eclipse wird dir aber nix helfen, du weist immer noch nicht was du da machst und drückst anscheinend wahllos Knöpfe bzw. gibst zufälligen Text ein.

Diesmal hast du einfach so ein Package angelegt... das wird alles nix solange du dir die theoretischen grundlagen nicht aneignest wie Package, Classpath, etc. pp.

Am besten ohne IDE, nur mit Kommandozeile.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Wie löse ich denn das Problem? Eclipse funktioniert auch nicht, der will ein SDK, was ich nicht verstehe, wieso die das nicht mitinstallieren. Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist, Java zu lernen, nicht einmal eine auf Anhieb funktionierende Entwicklungsumgebung gibt es.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Wie löse ich denn das Problem?



Durch das lernen der Grundlagen: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – Vorwort


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Wie löse ich denn das Problem? Eclipse funktioniert auch nicht, der will ein SDK, was ich nicht verstehe, wieso die das nicht mitinstallieren. Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist, Java zu lernen, nicht einmal eine auf Anhieb funktionierende Entwicklungsumgebung gibt es.


Nimm es mir nicht übel...
"Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld"

Solltest zumindest die minimalen Grundlagen verstehen bevor du dich an ein Programm wagst, sonst bist du am Ende nur frustriert, hilft auch keinem.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Inzwischen gehts. Hab herausgefunden wie man die Main-Class definieren kann 
Außerdem hab ich schon ein Java Buch, trotzdem danke!


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Geht leider immer noch nicht. Manchmal geht es manchmal nicht. Was muss ich jetzt genau einstellen?


----------



## r.w. (5. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Geht leider immer noch nicht. Manchmal geht es manchmal nicht. Was muss ich jetzt genau einstellen?



Für den Anfang, solltest Du das Projekt erst mal so nehmen, wie es Netbeans Dir liefert.
Also:

Neues Projekt -> Java Application -> Next-Button klicken -> Finish-Button klicken

Dann legt Netbeans ein neues Projekt mit der Default-Datei Main.java an.

Bevor Du damit anfängst, Klassennamen umzubenennen, kopiere erst mal Deinen Code
in die main-Funktion dieser Klasse klicke dann auf ausführen. Ich denke, jetzt sollte
der Code schon mal ausgeführt werden, oder?


Erst wenn das läuft und Du anschließend die Klasse umbenennen willst. Klickst Du mit der rechten
Maustaste auf den Klassennamen und wählst im Kontextmenü "Refaktor" -> "Rename..." und
benennst die Klasse dort um. 

Ich hoffe, dass hilft Dir weiter.

VG ROlf


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Geht leider immer noch nicht 
Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
public class main {
    public static void main (String[] args) {
        int summe;
        summe = 7 + 13;
        System.out.print ("7+11 ergibt");
        System.out.println(summe);
    }
}
```
Meldung: 
	
	
	
	





```
run:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javaapplication4/Main
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javaapplication4.Main
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:321)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:294)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:266)
Could not find the main class: javaapplication4.Main. Program will exit.
Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)
```
Ich hab es genau so gemacht, wie du gesagt hast, einfach immer auf weiter klicken. Das sind lediglich die Codes aus einem Buch abgeschrieben.


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

Ohne Netbeans zu kennen, bezweifle ich mal, dass es von alleine eine Klasse erstellt hat, welche kleingeschrieben ist.


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich main groß schreibe, kommt die gleiche Meldung.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2011)

Java 1: Netbeans die ersten Schritte und Hello World - Servervoice der Technik Blog

das Bild
http://www.servervoice.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/hello-world.png
ist dort leider bisschen undeutlich,
aber halbwegs erkennbar ist, dass 
- in der Klasse selber oben eine package-Angabe steht (hast du das?)
- links die Klasse in einem zum package passenden Unterverzeichnis steht,

wie sieht bei dir ein vergleichbarer Screenshot aus?
die Fehlermeldung besagt, dass die Main-Klasse in einem package javaapplication4 erwartet wird, warum auch immer


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Hier ein Screen:


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2011)

dass da zweimal 'public class Main' im Quellcode steht und das sogar rot unterstrichen ist macht dir nichts aus?

der Code einer Klasse ist der gesamte Inhalt der Datei, nicht nur Ausschnitte posten,
Screenshot hat immerhin die Lösung gebracht (falls nicht noch andere Probleme bestehen)


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich den Text darüber lösche, ändert sich an der Fehlermeldung nichts. Wieso ist Java nur so kompliziert, kann mir das jemand sagen? Die machen einem das ganze anscheinend absichtlich schwer, wieso?


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Wieso ist Java nur so kompliziert, kann mir das jemand sagen? Die machen einem das ganze anscheinend absichtlich schwer, wieso?



Straßenverkehrsordnung ist auch nicht ohne, aber du wirst bestimmt ohne dich aufzuregen hinnehmen, dass man da zuerst die Theorie lernt und dann langsam sich an die Praxis rantastet, oder? Du kommst hoffentlich da auch nicht auf die Idee in einen 40 tonner einzusteigen mit dem Gedanken: "Ach, wenn ich wild irgendwohin klicken und trete, dann wird das schon klappen" und sich anschließend über die Autoindustrie beschweren, dass die kaputte und komplizierte Autos bauen :bahnhof:


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Mai 2011)

oO sind wohl immer die anderen schuld. Ich habs dir schon gesagt und sage es nochmal: lern die Grundlagen! Das hast du nämlich offensichtlich nicht. Sonst würdest du wissen, wie eine einfache Klasse aufgebaut ist. Wenn dir die theorie jz schon zu viel ist, solltest du dir überlegen, ob programmieren das richtige für dich ist.


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Das einfache Programm ist der Anfang in dem Buch. Damit gehts los, nicht mit Klassen oder ähnlichem.


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

Welches Buch denn?


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Grundkurs Programmieren in Java, 5.Auflage im HANSER Verlag 2010 erschienen. Die Problematik die ich hier erläutert habe, wird darin nicht erwähnt, zumindest nicht auf den ersten 50 Seiten.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2011)

Was hast du denn nun als Main-Class in deinem Projekt eingesetzt?
Nochmal: Main-Class einstellen


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Grundkurs Programmieren in Java, 5.Auflage im HANSER Verlag 2010 erschienen. Die Problematik die ich hier erläutert habe, wird darin nicht erwähnt, zumindest nicht auf den ersten 50 Seiten.



Habe hier zwar auf die schnelle nur die 3. Auflage gefunden, aber so viel anders wird deine auch nicht sein. Der Code wird einfach so hingegeben und dann wird auf folgenden 6-7 Seiten alles ausführlich erklärt was da passiert, was das ist und zum Schluss wird Schritt für Schritt genau erklärt, wie du es in der Konsole kompilierst. Da steht nix von NetBeans oder ähnliches. Wenn du nicht ließt und gar vom Buch abweichst, dann schiebe deine Probleme auch nicht auf das Buch.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (5. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Habe hier zwar auf die schnelle nur die 3. Auflage gefunden.



Das entsprechende Kapitel der 4. Auflage: Grundkurs Programmieren in Java: Der ... - Google Bücher. Steht sogar dabei, dass die Einzelheiten erläutert werden :autsch:


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir halt NetBeans einfach auf einen Rat hin als Entwicklungsumgebung ausgesucht. Eclipse funktioniert auch nicht. Welche empfehlt ihr denn?


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Welche empfehlt ihr denn?



Wurde schon mehrmals erwähnt: gar keine. Halte dich an das Buch und mache es mit der Konsole.


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Wo ist den die Konsole?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2011)

Du arbeitest mit Linux? Dann gibt es ein Programm (meist mit Namen) Terminal. Das ist deine Konsole. 
Du arbeitest mit Windows? Dann ist es die "Eingabeaufforderung". Zu starten über Menü oder über Ausführen -> cmd


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Ja toll ich gebe cmd ein, was bringt mir das jetzt? Versteht der Java? Nein tut er nicht.


----------



## XHelp (5. Mai 2011)

Hast du überhaupt IRGENDWAS im Buch außer den Titel gelesen?
Also ich bin raus...


----------



## hartzie (5. Mai 2011)

na klar versteht die Kommandozeile Java. Java ist ein Programm und der Java-Compiler ebenfalls. Die Kommandozeile führt Programme aus und damit auch Java-Programme. Die Kommandozeile kann sogar deine Programme übersetzen .


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich unter Windows "cmd" in die Suchzeile eingebe und dann einen Java-Code eingebe kommt ne Fehlermeldung, also. Probiert das erstmal selber aus.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2011)

Damit kannst du nicht programmieren... 
Aber du kannst damit deine Programme kompilieren und ausführen. Das sollte auch alles in deinem Buch stehen.

Zum Programmieren brauchst du einen Editor, z.B. Notepad oder Gedit, oder Notepad++ in den du deinen Quellcode hinein schreibst.
Kannst auch mal den Java-Editor probieren. Ein kleines Programm mit GUI-Editor (nicht zu empfehlen) Editor mit Syntaxhighlighting und Codevervollständigung, Onboard-Compiler und Onboard-Interpreter.


----------



## hartzie (5. Mai 2011)

LOL du behauptest als totaler Anfänger, dass unsere Aussage falsch ist? Du schreibst nicht einmal wie du es machst sondern haust hier den großen Macker raus. Überleg dir mal was du da schreibst, denn dir antworten keine Bots oder ähnliches sondern schon sehr versierte Programmierer, die nichts anderes machen, als den ganzen Tag für viel Geld programmieren. Du stellst dich echt dumm an und versuchst nicht mal die Ratschläge ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## CMOS (5. Mai 2011)

Oh Gott. Ich versteh kein Wort, und davon wird auch im Buch nichts berichtet!
Edit: Für viel Geld programmieren? Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? Anscheinend gehörst du nicht zu denen, die etwas verdienen, sonst wüsstest du, wie viel Geld die bekommen :lol:
Ich verstehe eure Ratschläge halt einfach nicht, so einfach ist das. Die Kommandozeile unter Linux noch unter Windows kann Java, was soll ich dann damit? Wie kann dann so etwas einen Quellcode kompilieren? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Mai 2011)

Du gibst bspw zum Kompilieren einer fertigen Java-Klasse ein:

```
javac HelloWorld.java
```
Das Programm heißt hier HelloWord und steckt in einer Datei  namens HelloWorld.java
Das Programm würde so aussehen:

```
public class HelloWorld {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println("Hello World!");
  }
}
```
Dann werden aus deinen .java-Datei(en) .class Datei(en) kompiliert.

Ausgeführt wird dann dieses Programm mit:

```
java HelloWorld
```

Auf dem Bildschirm steht dann in der Java-Konsole nur folgendes:

```
Hello World!
```

Lies auch mal das: "Hello World!" for Microsoft Windows (The Java™ Tutorials > Getting Started > The "Hello World!" Application)


----------



## r.w. (5. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Oh Gott. Ich versteh kein Wort, und davon wird auch im Buch nichts berichtet!
> Edit: Für viel Geld programmieren? Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen? Anscheinend gehörst du nicht zu denen, die etwas verdienen, sonst wüsstest du, wie viel Geld die bekommen :lol:
> Ich verstehe eure Ratschläge halt einfach nicht, so einfach ist das. Die Kommandozeile unter Linux noch unter Windows kann Java, was soll ich dann damit? Wie kann dann so etwas einen Quellcode kompilieren? Versteh ich nicht.



Bist Du sicher, dass Du kein ForenTroll bist? 
Also ich bin auch raus.


----------



## SlaterB (5. Mai 2011)

wenn ein geändertes Programm in NetBeans nicht funktioniert, dann liefert ein neuer Screenshot vielleicht wieder Infos,
Eclipse genauso, wobei da eher noch mehr Leute etwas zu sagen können


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Für viel Geld programmieren? Willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen?



Sagt der Programmierer unter uns :noe::autsch:

javavideokurs - Block 1: Videos 01-07
So, die ersten 7 videos bekommst du gratis, für weiter musst du 5€ zahlen. Der Kurs stammt von einem Mitglied hier im Forum(Hdi). Er zeigt dir die Grundkenntnisse unter verwendung von Eclipse. Schau dir die tutorials an. Wenn du dann immernoch die gleichen Probleme hast, dann würde ich mir ernsthaft mal überlegen, ob Programmieren wirklich das richtige für dich ist.


----------



## Bierhumpen (6. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Die Problematik die ich hier erläutert habe, wird darin nicht erwähnt, zumindest nicht auf den ersten 50 Seiten.



Natürlich wird das nicht erwähnt. Wahrscheinlich ging der Autor verständlicherweise davon aus, dass jemand, der Programmieren lernen will, zumindest grundlegende PC Kenntnisse hat, weiß wie man mit seinem Betriebssystem umgeht, weiß wie man Programme aufruft, und weiß, dass es keine gute Idee ist wild in Programmen rumzuklicken und Mist einzugeben in der Hoffnung dass es dann plötzlich funktioniert...
Bei dir ist das offensichtlich alles nicht der Fall.


----------



## CMOS (6. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mehr Ahnung von PCs als ihr alle zusammen. Zumindest was die Hardware angeht. Das Buch ist an Anfänger gerichtet, sprich, es wird nichts (!) vorausgesetzt. Kauft euch das Buch lieber bevor ihr irgend einen Mist redet von dem ihr eh keine Ahnung habt.
Der einzig vernünftige hier scheint mir LectronX. Ihr anderen wollt anscheinend nur eure Beitragszahl erhöhen in dem ihr sinnlose Kommentare schreibt die nicht (!) zu meinem Thema passen.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2011)

'Ihr anderen [alle]' hat noch nie irgendwo funktioniert, geschlossen


----------

